# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Oh boy.....a-lot-a-leucs

## Lynn

Looks like I will be a little busy this fall raising these munchkins.

Found a big clutch a few days ago.
I will remove these from the main enclosure in a few days....
They are all wriggling but I've been waiting till the first free swimmer to move them out of the parental enclosure.

 

These were removed from the parental encl 6/29



Removed 4/19
Just starting to color up  :Smile: 





Sorry for the topsy-turvy water-mark........photo uploading is a little funky lately ?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Amy

You are a busy lady!  Congrats on another clutch!  I love watching the progression of these little guys. 

Photo uploading has been a pain on my end too.

----------


## bill

Sweet! Lynn is like the tadpole queen! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lynn

Amy,
Actually, I lost a few in each of the first 2 clutches shown here.
I increased the frequency of Repashy Vit A to 2 times monthly / from once a month > for the parents.
Looks like it may have helped.

Bill..... maybe in those - _stupid_ - bean beetles ?  :Big Grin:  

They are harder to raise than imitators and pumilio. Maybe, just me?
Pumis are simple,... _you really don't do anything at all_ ! Just watch and take good care of the parents !

When the leuc tads are free swimming (free from the egg gel ) ---they are removed to the separated containers.
During that 1 week or so ----they look dead. They don't move.. ..they just sit there.
The only way I know they are still alive is to see a change in their size.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Awesome Lynn!

I always had issue uploading photos to the site. I ended up creating a photo bucket account and linking them here that way. 

Is the vitamin A something that is recommended be given to all frogs 1 or 2 times a month? I am hoping that my M. Betsileo, Reds, Azureus, and Vents all breed. I will most def be adding to my frogs and getting various different types and want to make sure I am doing what is needed to put my little frogs in the best shape to breed.

Thanks


Lynn they look awesome!

----------


## Lynn

Like all of us, I do so much reading and studying. We thoroughly understand how important nutrition and vitamin supplements are, especially for darts that are "calling" , mature, and _set for breeding_. I feed and dust daily. I'm springtail crazed too (the springs are very important ! ) There just can NEVER be enough springs.

I was previously adding Vitamin A  ( Rapashy ) once a month. About 4 months ago I increased it to bi-monthly for the 'breeding adults' only; having read this suggestion on several occasions. 

This is a little tricky for the pumilio as it seems they always have froglets in the enclosure. I make sure to get the Vit A in their enclosure when I transfer froglets to the grow-out tank. They are doing well . Their last clutch was 6 ...nice size.

Paul  , You would enjoy pumis -- :Adoration: -- they are easy to keep. I really don't know what all the commotion is about? I suppose the froglets are more sensitive. The are very similar to imitators. My biggest challenge is keeping the stupid broms happy... I hate broms  :Big Grin:  My other species of darts don't _need_ them- thank goodness. I have had to force myself to learn about them  :Grief: 

As well, I have been more diligent about giving the larger species bean beetles? (I don't give them to the imitators or the pumilio).
I really don't know if they have made a difference; more likely the Vit A. But, they do get a few weekly. 

Can't remember where, but I recall recently reading something about removing the Fr Fl larvae/rinsing it/ and putting into the enclosure. I sort of do this. I feed the darts ( place the fr fl ) in the VERY same spot every day. I bury ( now and again) a very small pc of banana peel of banana under the soil _there_. I have seen larvae several times  :Smile:  . This is an issue however; I culture 3 species of fr flies! Not fun when they start taking flight  :Big Grin:  There have been times my 'flightless" fr flies were flying around the enclosure after interbreeding in there! This has happened at least three times in the imitator enclosure having mixed turkish gliders and melanogaster. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Thanks Lynn, I still have sometime before my frogs reach breeding age, just absorbing all the info i can between now and then.

----------


## Happy Frog

Good going..Isn't it a neat surprise to find new eggs, especially Leucs.  They are such a hardy species.  Mine start calling first thing in the morning when the light comes in and I never get tired of hearing them.

----------


## Ryan

Congrats Lynn!

----------


## Lynn

> Congrats Lynn!


Thanks Ryan  :Smile:  

Here they are last night / removed from their individual glasses.



This a shoe bin sitting ( tipped) in a 10 gallon aquarium. It has 
distilled water/ pieces of indian almond leaves, java moss , gravel, sphag, and of course tad food.
I threw some springtails in--- of which are hanging around on the sphag and floating on the water?

I just took a look a few minutes ago--- 4 of the 5 have -------both fronts.
As they come out---I'll put them on the wet paper towel - in this same enclosure - outside the shoe bin - so they can feed 
( hopefully ) on their first bites of dusted fruit flies.

From there ( at least 2 weeks later ) they will go into a grow-out tank ( drilled for drainage) w/ a standard lightly planted/ layer substrate bottom enclosure.

I purchased 3 of the 10 gallon aquariums at the the last $1 sale. I finally got brave ----and drilled them myself ! I purchased 3 screen lids and used aquarium sealant to add the glass to the inside of the lid ( so the darn FF don't escape, the humidity will be remain perfect for them, and they can't climb out  ) I use really _junky glass_- on purpose--- so as much _light_ passes through as possible. I find the cheapest ( always on sale !!!! ) plastic frames w/ glass > toss the frame and use the glass. This is much, much cheaper than getting it from the 'glass guy'. 

I'll add the photo of this grow-out again when the are all oow ( out of water! ) They will be a few days apart! There is one that will probably come oow this weekend? It's important to make sure they have this easy access to 'land'. ie the sphagnum moss. They are really ready...they are all acting like little froggies. I love to watch them come to the surface of the water to take a breath and then retreat back into the water. They're practicing  :Smile: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

> ... This is a little tricky for the pumilio as it seems they always have froglets in the enclosure. I make sure to get the Vit A in their enclosure when I transfer froglets to the grow-out tank. They are doing well . Their last clutch was 6 ...nice size....


Congrats on your Leucs babies Lynn  :Big Applause:  and thank you for all the nice info  :Smile:  !  So from reading the above, the vitamin A would be bad for the froglets?

----------


## Lynn

> Congrats on your Leucs babies Lynn  and thank you for all the nice info  !  So from reading the above, the vitamin A would be bad for the froglets?


Thanks Carlos  :Smile: 

Vit A ---- I don't want to over-do-it ?
So, I have refrained from adding it to the pumilio enclosure when the froglets are ( in the parental tank ) growing-out.
I feed ( alternate ) three other supplements, so I'm sure they are getting what they need. 
As soon as they are moved - this breeding pr get their Vit A.

There is enough time in between clutches to supplement them.

The breeding adults do need it. IMO your imis are old enough to have it once a month.
( especially since your M is calling )  _He knows something you don't know_  :Big Grin:  

I wish Repashy and RepCal would make _smaller containers_ of supplements ! 
Their sup. containers are large enough to supplement an army of frogs !
I can't tell you how many times I have tossed  1/2 full containers  :Frown: 
It's such a waste of $$$$ I get rid of them after 3 months. grrrrr

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

I thought the supplement containers were good for 6 months... Not 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

> I thought the supplement containers were good for 6 months... Not 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Paul,
I date the lid and toss between and 3-6 months.
I never use them a full 6 months.

This is actually a good project.
I think I'll send both Repashy and Rep-cal an email?

Or, at the very least, lets's poke around both sites to see if there is any 'statement' from either manufacture.
If you should find something before me , please start a 'new threw' so the information doesn't get lost in this _leuc_ thread. 

Lets see what their current recommendations are.
I'll share any responses in a new thread as well. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

The entire clutch of 5 is oow except for one.
They keep coming!  No one told me about that  :Big Grin: 


 



 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Oh they are adorable Lynn!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Paul

Aw Congrats!

----------


## Strider18

Very pretty frogs  :Smile:  Btw, what do you do with your froglets? I would be interested to know what people do when they have 5+ froglets or more.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Very pretty frogs  Btw, what do you do with your froglets? I would be interested to know what people do when they have 5+ froglets or more.


_I find a friend ! _ , or hopefully sell them at a show
I certinally can't keep them. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

3 more of this same clutch of 5 froglets

I love when they finally loose that "mushy' first oow thing.
That stage is nerve racking 

 

 



These are standard D leucomelas......they will get more spots as they mature. 
They are off spring from my group of 5:
3 from Tim Heath
2 from Black Jungle
Wow- how time flies ! 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## tonyball

Hi Lynn, congratulations on your success! I have a few questions and I hope you don't mind me asking. I have 3 groups of 5 leucs in separate enclosures and have males calling in each group (everyday)  but have had only one batch of 3 eggs in over several months . all frogs are extremely healthy and get fed every day. A few people I have talked to say their leucs breed like crazy in environments similar to mine but I am not having much luck, also I mist the enclosure everyday. any ideas as to what might be keeping them from producing?

----------


## Lynn

Hi,
Very sorry to be so slow in answering.

My leuc group ( 2 females and 3 meals) took a very long time to get going. They were 1 1/2 years old.
They called for several months before their first batch(s).
They have deposited eggs -ONLY- in a glass petri dish / covered by a coconut hut, despite other available places.

Their tank is very heavily planted - with lots of breaks. 
I believe I just put a current pic of their enclosure their album here on FF. 
Or you can see it on facebook ( Fern's Frogs) 

They are NOT good parents. I have had 6 or 7 clutches.
I witnessed one male transporting one tad despite plenty of places and choices for transport to water; despite there being others ready to be moved. Could certainly be my fault? 

IMO -- they are much more difficult to breed than my R imitator 'Varadero'. There is no comparison with parenting skills/desires when comparing these 2 species.   The leuc tads are sensitive--- I loose some in each batch - and at different stages of tadpole development.

I leave the eggs in the dish / in the tank. I move them to a glass container ( with distilled water/ a dime size pc of indian almond leaf /and some java moss)  I move them -----  one at a time ( form the parental tank)  as they become free swimmers. This seems to have reduced tad calamities  :Frown:  However, they are getting Repashy Vit A 2 X a month and bean beetles. I plan on starting flour beetle cutlers as well as parental nutrition so important  :Smile: 

I'm sure the answer is simple. Probably just too young ? You have been successful with other species - so your success w them should be no different. 

What supplements are you using?

Best  :Butterfly:

----------


## MatthewM1

Congrats on all the babies Lynn. I never really understood the fascination with darts untill I was face to face with a little leuc at an expo, ill get around to setting up a beautiful planted Viv for a pair eventually. Just need to get my spider addiction under control first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lynn

> Congrats on all the babies Lynn. I never really understood the fascination with darts untill I was face to face with a little leuc at an expo, ill get around to setting up a beautiful planted Viv for a pair eventually. Just need to get my spider addiction under control first


Matt,
I feel sorry for you. 
TWO addictions !!!  frogs and spiders.
Feel better ---- you know what you have to do:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MatthewM1

Haha my girlfriend has told me I need to be on a tarantula episode of hoarders, went from 0 to 24 in 11 months. I'm planning on starting breeding in the next year or so, so my herp wish list is put on hold untill I see how much time/ space I have left after I have a couple hundred spiderlings to care for and ship out.

----------


## Lynn

> Haha my girlfriend has told me I need to be on a tarantula episode of hoarders, went from 0 to 24 in 11 months. I'm planning on starting breeding in the next year or so, so my herp wish list is put on hold untill I see how much time/ space I have left after I have a couple hundred spiderlings to care for and ship out.


Enjoy  :Smile: 
I guess , at least, they don't take up as much room ?
The area you live ..... is so "country".
Can you catch insects for them , or is is still too risky?

We have a great 'family re-treat' in the Catskills. ( Gilboa - Schoharie County )
I have always been so tempted (for the frogs) --- but I just don't know enough the about the insects   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## MatthewM1

No they don't take up quite as much room. Especially the babies. I've currently got about 2 shelves on a rack filled so far. I have mostly babies and juveniles currently. My one adult I had was a male and he's currently making his rounds with several females out in Cali. 

I still consider it too risky. Parasite risk is always present, and with the amount of farms around here who knows what kind of fertilizers and other chemicals they could have come in contact with.

Between all the roaches I've got and occasional meal/ Superworms and crickets from my LPS I've got all the food I could need and then some lol

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Have you tried using just Repashy Calcium+?  I only supplement Repashy Calcium+ for my darts and have been doing it that way for about 3 years.  All frogs are producing strong and healthy offspring.  The calcium+ has plenty of vitamin A and even has the stuff from superpig in it... It's an amazing all-in-one supplement.

----------


## Lynn

> Have you tried using just Repashy Calcium+?  I only supplement Repashy Calcium+ for my darts and have been doing it that way for about 3 years.  All frogs are producing strong and healthy offspring.  The calcium+ has plenty of vitamin A and even has the stuff from superpig in it... It's an amazing all-in-one supplement.


Hello,

Thanks 

Yes, actually I do 
I use the Repashy Ca Plus 2 times a week.
Rec Cal 4 times a week
and rep-cal Vits once a week

I've always alternate these three  'different' products.

as well.... I dust with
Repashy Vit A tiwce a month for the adults

I will have to think about switching the frequency of the Repashy Ca plus   ?  :Smile: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I feed daily using repashy calcium plus at every feeding...

----------


## Lisa

Hey lynn, I just read over this thread and find it helpful but I just found my first clutch of eggs from my sips tonight and I'm kinda freaking a bit lol. They are still in quarantine! And laid a clutch of 6 eggs on their paper towels! I was totally surprised lol. Do you have a link or suggestions for a first time frog momma?

----------


## Paul

The only thing I dislike about Repashy Cal+ is that it is a "light" powder and does not slow the Fruit flies down at all. The straight Calcium with D3 is almost to heavy a powder.. Have been considering cutting the Cal+ with some Rep Cal with D3 to try and thicken it up some, but I am no scientist and will most likely leave that fancy stuff to people with brains worth more than mine  :Smile: 

Lisa Grats on the Eggs! If this is their first clutch there is a high probability that they are not viable, but if they are you will want to be ready for when they hatch out into tads. I will try and find some information to share with you, but I am new to the tadpole side of things myself  :Smile:

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Why would you want to slow the flies down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lisa

Thanks paul! Anything will be helpful.  :Smile:  it looks like I may have 2 viable, I think (2 of 6 are darker in color)

----------

